# Foros Novedades Carreras, Maestrías, Postgrados, Cursos y Capacitaciones  SEPA GESTIÓN ESTRATÉGICA DE AGRONEGOCIOS

## inform@cción

Si presenta algún problema para visualizar este email por favor haga clic aquí      *SEPA DE GESTIÓN ESTRATÉGICA DE AGRONEGOCIOS* *22 y 23 de Noviembre, 2012* *Consejo Departamental de Lima - Colegio de Ingenieros del Perú*
Auditorio "C" - Marconi 210, San Isidro    La agricultura empresarial de nuestro país debe prepararse para afrontar un futuro de costos crecientes. El valor de las tierras, las remuneraciones de los trabajadores del campo, los insumos y maquinaria, y las tarifas de los servicios de energía, agua, transporte, etc. subirán inconteniblemente en los años venideros. 
¿Cómo contrarrestar una tendencia de tal naturaleza? Con eficiencia. La tierra tiene que producir más, al igual que los trabajadores. Efectivamente, la única manera de mantenernos competitivos en el mercado internacional de alimentos es contrarrestando el alza de los costos con mayores rendimientos. 
Para ello se hace imprescindible contar con herramientas adecuadas de Gestión Estratégica de nuestros negocios agrícolas. Control riguroso de costos y eficiencias. Estados Financieros realistas y oportunos. Control de presupuestos y análisis de desviaciones entre lo real y lo presupuestado. Control de producción y productividad de cada cultivo; lote por lote. 
Todo eso y mucho más tratará el SEPA de Gestión Estratégica de Agro Negocios que *inform@cción* llevará a cabo los días 22 y 23 de noviembre entrante en el Colegio de Ingenieros del Perú – Consejo Departamental de Lima (Marconi 210 San Isidro – Lima) 
Para ello vendrá desde Argentina, el experto José Esteves de amplia experiencia en la implementación de sistemas de gestión informática en variadas empresas del sector agropecuario y agroindustrial de Argentina y otros países. 
Así que ya sabes, si quieres vencer el desafío de los costos crecientes mediante el aumento de la eficiencia en tu empresa agraria, ven al SEPA. 
¡Vive la *inform@cción*! ¡Vive el contacto con los que saben! ¡Vive el SEPA de Gestión Estratégica de Agro negocios!  *Lima, 5 de noviembre de 2012 *      *SI DESEA REGISTRARSE HAGA CLIC AQUÍ*                    |      Telf: (511) 444-5660 / (511) 444-5656 / (511) 241-5192 eventos.inform@ccion.com.pe www.informaccion.com
Alcanfores 1245, Miraflores. Lima 18 - Perú.       Temas similares: IV CONVENCIÓN DE AGRONEGOCIOS: LA GESTION EMPRESARIAL DE LOS ALIMENTOS SEPA: De Gestión y Contabilidad en Empresas Agrícolas SEPA: Cultivo de Arándanos Modulo II: Planificación estratégica en la gestión de los recursos hídricos Ministro de Agricultura anuncia fortalecimiento de alianza estratégica con agroexportadores

----------


## inform@cción

¡¡¡No se olviden de inscribirse al SEPA!!! Faltan pocos días...  197038_10151197542429792_1615285707_n.jpg

----------

